# Seventeen Angle Knife/Stick Drill



## Phil Elmore (Sep 23, 2003)

*Seventeen Angles*


----------



## Cruentus (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *Seventeen Angles *



Not a bad excersise; I liked the way you illustraited it, Phil. I have done similar angling exercises in the systems that I study.

I like the angling exercises in Bando, because they focus more on actual cutting methods with each angle more then my Filipino stuff, so it is easier to teach, giving my students a concise formula to go by.

I don't have these nicely illustraited photoed in an article, unfortunatily.


----------



## YouAgain (Sep 24, 2003)

Woah very nice and the pics are real helpful!!!


----------



## Kroy (Sep 25, 2003)

Great pics, easy to follw.Site is pretty good as well.


----------



## MJS (Sep 26, 2003)

Very cool! 

Mike


----------



## Titan Uk (Nov 2, 2003)

Top illistartion excercise for people to follow,

Keep up the good work


----------



## Brother John (Nov 3, 2003)

Can't tell what 14 and 16 are doing in the pic.

Your Bro.
John


----------



## Phil Elmore (Nov 3, 2003)

That's why there are explanations.


----------

